# Neuer Pc need Help



## RakathM (5. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Meine alte Kiste ist jetzt endgültig den Bach runtergegangen und nun will ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufen. Aber da ich nicht so viel Ahnung von computern hab dachte ich hohl ich mir mal Hilfe. Also ich brauch einen PC auf dem z.B Wow,CSS, Warhammer online flüssig ohne probleme läuft. Halt ein Gamer Pc. Könnt ihr mir eine Seite linken wo es günstig gute Gamer Pcs gibt? oder welche Daten sollte mein Pc haben das alles flüßig läuft?

Freue mich auf antworten

Gruß RakathM


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=57996

wäre mal nur ein beispiel was ich auf der ersten seite sofort gesehen habe ..

klick dich halt mal durch die aktuellen beiträge hier im pc-technik forum durch und such dir was raus, poste es hier und dann beantworten wir gerne fragen dazu


----------



## RakathM (5. September 2008)

so hab bisschen im internet rumgeschaut und hab vollgendes gefunden http://87.106.83.144/hm24/ebay/model.php?mod_id=00815

ist der geeignet fürs zocken? und wie würdet ihr ihn konfigurieren?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eye666 (5. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Meine alte Kiste ist jetzt endgültig den Bach runtergegangen und nun will ich mir einen neuen Pc kaufen. Aber da ich nicht so viel Ahnung von computern hab dachte ich hohl ich mir mal Hilfe. Also ich brauch einen PC auf dem z.B Wow,CSS, Warhammer online flüssig ohne probleme läuft. Halt ein Gamer Pc. Könnt ihr mir eine Seite linken wo es günstig gute Gamer Pcs gibt? oder welche Daten sollte mein Pc haben das alles flüßig läuft?
> 
> ...



Preisrahmen für den PC


----------



## RakathM (5. September 2008)

preisrahmen 800-900 euro


----------



## eye666 (5. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> so hab bisschen im internet rumgeschaut und hab vollgendes gefunden http://87.106.83.144/hm24/ebay/model.php?mod_id=00815
> 
> ist der geeignet fürs zocken? und wie würdet ihr ihn konfigurieren?
> 
> ...


----------



## RakathM (5. September 2008)

ok danke...also nicht so geeignet...ich werd mal weitersuchen und hier reinpostet


----------



## RakathM (5. September 2008)

ok hab grad nochmal geschaut man kann den pc auch so konfigurieren das man 20x dvd brenner hat und 8192 MB DDRII PC-800  ist das dann geeignet ?^^


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> ok hab grad nochmal geschaut man kann den pc auch so konfigurieren das man 20x dvd brenner hat und 8192 MB DDRII PC-800  ist das dann geeignet ?^^


Also 8GB-RAM halte ich für etwas übertrieben...^^

Wenn du mir deine Email-Adresse per PM schickst kann ich dir mal eine von mir zusammengebaute Empfehlung schicken(geht leider nur per Mail,weil ich den in einem Konfigurator gebaut habe)


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Tu dir lieber selber nen Gefallen und kaufe bzw Konfiguriere den PC bei : 


- www.alternate.de

- www.hardwareversand.de

oder in nem PC Shop in deiner Nähe :-)_


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

oder man sucht sich bei google die günstigsten anbieter und bestellt sie...


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Beim nem Shop der nix taugt und kriegt dann kaputte Teile geliefert? 

Na dann kann ich dir nur Rocket-PC empfehlen :-)



Edit : Mal ne kleine Zusammenstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit 

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9550

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Thermaltake Soprano Dx

Grafikkarten ATI PCIe
Sapphire HD4870                    <-- Wobei ich ATI nicht mag , ist aber vllt  nen Vorurteil :-)

DVD-Brenner SATA
Samsung SH-S223F 

Mainboards Sockel 775
Asus P5Q PRO


Gesamtsumme: &#8364; 836,69 @ Alternate


Sparen könntest du noch am Prozessor zb. _


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2008)

Naja ich wollte eigentlich einen so langen Post vermeiden, aber egal:

Grafikkarten ATI PCIe
Asus EAH4870/HTDI
&#8364; 234,-*

Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 64-Bit
&#8364; 79,-*

CPU Sockel AM2 Athlon X2
AMD Athlon64 X2 6000+(Boxed
2x 3000 MHz
&#8364; 84,-*

Netzteil
Thermaltake Toughpower QFan 500W
&#8364; 84,-*

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Cooler Master Elite 333
&#8364; 34,-*


DVD-Brenner SATA
AOpen DSW-2012SA
20 / 8 / 8 fach, 20 / 6 / 8 fach, Serial ATA/150, 16 / 48 fach
&#8364; 27,90*

Gehäuse Lüfter
Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12SL
&#8364; 7,90*

Mainboards Sockel AM2+
Asus M3A-H/HDMI
AMD 780G
&#8364; 67,-*

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD753LJ 750 GB
750 GB, 8,9/32/7200
&#8364; 77,-*

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
OCZ DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit
&#8364; 78,-*

DVD-Laufwerke SATA
Samsung SH-D163B
16 / 48 fach, 2 fach, Serial ATA/150, 100 / 100 ms 
&#8364; 11,90


Gesamtkosten:&#8364; 784,70


Wäre ein kompletter PC mit Gehäuse und Netzteil


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Beim nem Shop der nix taugt und kriegt dann kaputte Teile geliefert?
> 
> Na dann kann ich dir nur Rocket-PC empfehlen :-)
> 
> ...



perfekt


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Danke Head  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön das es bei anderen so einfach geht und ich einfach nicht weiss was ich bei mir Reinhauen soll -_-_


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

ich versteh nicht, dass ihr alle wieder und wieder die gleichen pcs konfiguriert .. die sind doch alle in den letzten posts schon drin

deshalb hab ich auch einfach nen link rausgeschickt


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Danke Head
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nimm deine zusammenstellung, knall nen noctua nh-u12p cpu kühler und nen accelero mit nem 120mm lüfter auf die graka und dann noch schick übertakten dann gehts ab


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Naja , ich bin wie gesagt kein ATI Freund.. deshalb weiss ich nicht ob GTX260 oder GTX280.. vom Preis her ist es egal für welche ich mich endscheide :-)_


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Naja , ich bin wie gesagt kein ATI Freund.. deshalb weiss ich nicht ob GTX260 oder GTX280.. vom Preis her ist es egal für welche ich mich endscheide :-)_


warum? ati ist doch spitze, die hd4870 ist verdammt gut, von den geforce würde ich wenn dann die gtx280b holen mit 55nm chip, die kommt aber erst noch raus


----------



## aseari (5. September 2008)

Wenns vom preis her egal ist, würd ich die 280er nehmen xD Hauptsache Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ob du nun aber besser ATI nehmen solltest, kann ich dir nicht sagen, weil ich mich nicht so gut mit ATI auskenne.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Ist einfach nen Vorurteil von mir , kann ich leider nicht abschalten -_-

Also soll für aktuelle und kommende Spiele gewappnet sein und für jetzige Spiele natürlich auch (CSS,WAR,CoD4,etc)_


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist einfach nen Vorurteil von mir , kann ich leider nicht abschalten -_-
> 
> Also soll für aktuelle und kommende Spiele gewappnet sein und für jetzige Spiele natürlich auch (CSS,WAR,CoD4,etc)_


hd4870 oder gtx280b
bei der normalen gtx280 haste die chance das du eine mit dem 105° fehler bekommst und umtauschen musst und die gtx260 ist langsamer und teurer als die hd4870
alternativ kannste die hd4870x2 holen, aber hat auch nachteile (mikroruckler) aber hat ne heftige leistung


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> alternativ kannste die hd4870x2 holen, aber hat auch nachteile (mikroruckler) aber hat ne heftige leistung...


...und auch einen enormen Stromverbrauch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mit einer 4870 solltest du ausreichend versorgt sein und auch wenn du ATI nicht magst, deren Grafikkarten liegen zurzeit vom P/L-Verhältnis vorne und haben auch bessere Treiber.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Mit den Treibern habe ich gehört , es soll genau umgekehrt sein? Hm.. ich hatte schon ATI und finde NVIDIA iwie besser <_<.. PC kommt wird in der nächsten Woche gekauft , also nichts mit warten *g*


Also : GTX280 oder GTX260? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## claet (5. September 2008)

*ich hatte auch schon beides, ati und nvidia, und einmal war das eine besser, mal das andere ..
aber es gibt leute bei denen klappt marketing besser als bei anderen, also mach ruhig .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann dir leider keine empfehlung geben bei welcher der beiden karten du besser zuviel geld rausschmeißt *g*

btw.
warum alles kursiv?
auffallen um jeden preis?*


----------



## eye666 (5. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> *ich hatte auch schon beides, ati und nvidia, und einmal war das eine besser, mal das andere ..
> aber es gibt leute bei denen klappt marketing besser als bei anderen, also mach ruhig ..
> 
> 
> ...


Sinnvollste Aussage wo man zu dem Thema machen kann,

zufügen kann man noch:

Ausser du hast Aktien von AMD oder Intel oder Nvidia dann is es relevant hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_

Ich schreib immer so , ICQ und überall wo es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Head? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Ich schreib immer so , ICQ und überall wo es geht
> 
> ...


gtx280, musst aber bedenken das du evtl den 105° fehler haben kannst, aber dann einfach umtauschen und schon bekommste ne neue
solangs die hd4870 gibt ist die gtx260 meiner meinung nach ihr geld ned wert

und treiber probleme gibts atm nur bei den dual gpu grakas, bei den single gpu grakas hab ich noch nie was von fehlern in den treibern gehört (auser des mit der powerplay funktion bei ati, was für mich aber egal wäre ob die graka jetzt paar watt mehr verbraucht oder nich o.O)


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_hm - naja ich werd mal schauen wieviel geld es nu wird.. wie sieht´s denn aus mit 2 festplatten oder irgendwelchen 
anderen sachen? ich hab da nich so die ahnung *g*_


----------



## Rethelion (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _hm - naja ich werd mal schauen wieviel geld es nu wird.. wie sieht´s denn aus mit 2 festplatten oder irgendwelchen
> anderen sachen? ich hab da nich so die ahnung *g*_



Wenn du 2 Festplatten kaufen willst würde ich dir ein Raid0-Verbund nahe legen.
Da werden z.B. 2 500GB Platten zusammengefasst und die Daten auf beiden verteilt(ergibt dann 1000GB=1T.Das steigert die Lese und Schreibgeschwindigkeit enorm und macht sich im Betrieb wirklich sehr bemerkbar.
Aber du musst wissen, dass deine Daten verloren sind wenn eine der beiden dann ausfällt.Da die Daten auf beiden aufgeteilt sind und du dann nur noch "Halbe" Daten hättest.

Welche Hardware nimmst du denn jetzt?
Darauf solltest du nämlich auch Lüfter,Kühler,Gehäuse und Netzteil auslegen.


----------



## HeaD87 (5. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _hm - naja ich werd mal schauen wieviel geld es nu wird.. wie sieht´s denn aus mit 2 festplatten oder irgendwelchen
> anderen sachen? ich hab da nich so die ahnung *g*_


würde mir ne 320gb festplatte von der samsung spinpoint f1 serie holen und dort windows usw installieren und eine 640gb spinpoint f1 für dowloads, eigene dateien usw


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Danke Head , sowas hatte ich gemeint :-)

Naja ,  bei der Hardware bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.. überlege noch wegen der Graka aber auf jeden fall schonmal :


Q9550
4GB 
640GB
320GB
P5Q (welches weiss ich noch net)

und weiter bin ich nun noch nicht ganz :/_


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Hm bei der Graka kann ich mich immernoch nicht endscheiden -_-_


----------



## Knöchi (5. September 2008)

hi RakathM

Bekommst dus hin nen PC selber zusammen zubauen oder solls ein Komplett System sein?
Manche Shops bauen auch selbst zusammengestellte PC vorab zusammen.
Installation Betriebssystem etc ein Problem? Benutzt du dein XP weiter?
Oder muss bei die alles fertig sein? nur noch spiel installieren sozusagen.


@ painschkes hast dich im Thread geirrt oder wie? 
hast du net nen eigenen Thread gehabt? .. vielleicht hab ich auch was verpasst^^


----------



## painschkes (5. September 2008)

_Ja Knöchi , aber immerwieder neuen aufmachen ist auch net toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deshalb nutze ich den hier gleich mit._


----------



## Knöchi (5. September 2008)

war wie son Flashback^^.. Da war doch was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also pain^^.. schau dir mal Test an.
Kannst auf jedenfall mal gut vergleichen, auch viele verschieden Testserien.
Radeon HD 4870 ist in DX9 schneller aber die GTX 260 in DX10 siehe Test.

Grafikkartenkauf ist eine Qual (oder viel mehr pain^^) ich weiss, drum schlummert bei mir noch meine X1950pro 512mb.
Und mit Wasserkühlung.. das muss schon sein^^

schöne pain noch.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (5. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht, dass ihr alle wieder und wieder die gleichen pcs konfiguriert .. die sind doch alle in den letzten posts schon drin
> 
> deshalb hab ich auch einfach nen link rausgeschickt



Du hast halt den falschen Beruf gewählt

Wir haben alle soviel Freizeit, uns ist langweilig!

Selber schuld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xTaR (6. September 2008)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Danke Head , sowas hatte ich gemeint :-)
> 
> Naja ,  bei der Hardware bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.. überlege noch wegen der Graka aber auf jeden fall schonmal :
> 
> ...



P5Q Pro würde ich hier nehmen. Kostet kaum 6 Euro mehr als das normale P5Q. 


Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eine HD4870 oder GTX260 nehmen , wobei die GTX260 die HD4870 deutlich in die Schranken verweist.


----------



## Klos1 (6. September 2008)

Rethelion schrieb:


> ...und auch einen enormen Stromverbrauch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Will ja nicht wieder was anzetteln, aber das mit den Treibern halte ich für ein Gerücht
Mit Nvidia-Treiber hatte ich bisher weder in der Vergangenheit noch aktuell auch nur die geringsten Probleme.

Was natürlich nicht heißen mag, daß der aktuelle Cata nicht auch sehr gut sein kann. Aber besser halte ich doch für
eine sehr gewagte Behauptung.

Was auf jedenfall bei Ati bisher sehr ernüchternd ist, ist die Tatsache das dieser tolle Stromsparmodus Powerplay 2.0
auch im aktuellen Cata 8.8 völlig wirkungslos ist. Bezweifel mittlerweile auch stark, daß sich da noch was tut.


----------



## RakathM (6. September 2008)

Also zu Knöchi....Pc komplett selber zusammen bauen denke ich bekomm ich nicht hin. Ich werde als Betriebssystem weiterhin windows xp proffesionel benutzen und das bekomm ich auch installiert^^


----------



## RakathM (7. September 2008)

Also nun meine Endgültige Zusammenstellung. Was eure Meinung dazu?

CPU Lüfter
EKL Alpenföhn "Zugspitze"

Grafikkarten ATI PCIe
Gainward HD4870 "Golden Sample"

Software OEM Betriebssysteme
Microsoft Windows Vista Home Basic 64-Bit

CPU Sockel 775 Core 2 Quad
Intel® Core 2 Quad Q9550

Netzteile über 600 Watt
Thermaltake Toughpower 650W

Gehäuse Midi Tower
Thermaltake Soprano Dx

DVD-Brenner SATA
Samsung SH-S223F

Mainboards Sockel 775
Asus P5Q PRO

Festplatten 3,5 Zoll SATA
Samsung HD642JJ 640 GB

Arbeitsspeicher DDR2-800
A-DATA DIMM 4 GB DDR2-800 Kit

Gesamtsumme: 1015 euro bei Alternate.   

Jetzt meine Fragen! Ist so alles ok? Wo kann ich noch sparen muss auf 800-900 Euro runterkommen! 

Und dann noch ich hab auf meinem alten Pc Windows Professionel. Woher seh ich wieviel xx-Bit ?!? Weil dann könnte ich ja das alte Weiterbenutzen.


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Ja ist gut , aber ich würde das hier nehmen :


Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Tray
Asus P5Q Pro
Scythe Andi Samurai Master oder Scythe Mugen 
4096 MB Kit OCZ ReaperX CL4 DDR2-800
Aerocool ExtremeEngine 3T Silber
ATX Netzteil Corsair TX750W
Powercolor HD4870 PCS+
Samsung 500GB HDD
Samsung DVD Rom
Zusammenbau


Da kämst du auf 936€ inkl. Zusammenbau bei Hardwareversand.de


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2008)

Ich würde anstelle des Scythe den Noctua NH-U12P empfehlen. Meines Erachtens die Referenz in CPU Kühlung.


----------



## HeaD87 (7. September 2008)

500watt netzteil reicht locker


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2008)

Jep, nimm ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Mehr brauchst du absolut sicher nicht! Also da kannst du auf jedenfall noch sparen.
Zum Lüfter, hier kamen ja nun schon ein paar schöne Vorschläge, welche auch absolut brauchbar sind.

Achte aber bitte auf folgendes. Egal, für welchen du dich entscheidest: Dein gewähltes Mainboard "Asus P5Q Pro"
unterstützt ausschließlich 4pin PWM-Lüfter. Nur diese können temparaturgesteuert werden.

Dein Alpenföhn besitzt meines Wissens nach nur einen 3pin non-PWM Anschluß. Das würde also bei dir heißen, 
daß das Ding die ganze Zeit unter Volllast fährt.

Unbedingt 4pin PWM! Sonst ist nichts mit Lüftersteuerung bei dem Asus.

Der Rest gefällt mir sehr gut.

Anmerkung zur Grafikkarte: Die Golden Sample wird dann ja wohl die Gainward mit dem neuen Lüfter sein, oder?
Palit ist ein Tochterunternehemen von Gainward. Ihr neuer Lüfter auf ihrer 4870 Sonic sieht ganz genauso aus, wie
auf der Gainward. Sie hat sogar auch diesen Modus, mit welchen man das Bios switchen kann.

Der Lüfter der Palit wurde abgundtief schlecht bewertet. Das Ding sieht super aus, war da auch scharf drauf.
Ist aber viel lauter als der Referenzlüfter.

Was ich damit sagen will, wenn es denn die Gainward ist, dann ließ dir unbedingt Tests durch, falls vorhanden, sonst
gibt es da vielleicht ein böses Erwachen.


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ja ist gut , aber ich würde das hier nehmen :
> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9550 Tray
> ...



Hier auch noch ein Einwand bei der Powercolor PCS+, weil ich glaube, daß diese ebenfalls einen herstellerseitigen
Lüfter besitzt. Falls ja, dann gab es auch bei diesem Kühlkonzept große Probleme. Der VRM wurde hier nicht
ausreichend gekühlt.
Habe einen Test gelesen, in dem ein solches Exemplar unter Last sogar abgestürzt ist, weil Powercolor mit ihrem Lüfter da Scheiße gebaut hat.

Es gingen auch schon wieder einige Karten zurück. Powercolor meinte, sie würden Optimierungen vornehmen.
Also auch bei dieser Karte unbedingt nachlesen, ob das ganze behoben wurde.


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Hier auch noch ein Einwand bei der Powercolor PCS+, weil ich glaube, daß diese ebenfalls einen herstellerseitigen
> Lüfter besitzt. Falls ja, dann gab es auch bei diesem Kühlkonzept große Probleme. Der VRM wurde hier nicht
> ausreichend gekühlt.
> Habe einen Test gelesen, in dem ein solches Exemplar unter Last sogar abgestürzt ist, weil Powercolor mit ihrem Lüfter da Scheiße gebaut hat.
> ...



Hab den Test zu der Karte in der PCGH gelesen , die waren ganz zufrieden damit. Ich selber kann da nix zu sagen, aber wenn das stimmen sollte würde ich zur Club3D 4870 greifen.


Was das NT angeht : HWV lässt mich nur alles ab 750W auswählen , wohl wegen der Grafikkarte. Ich würde hier ein Enermax Modu 82+ 525W oder ein Corsair VX550W nehmen. Die passen perfekt und reichen auch für eine GTX280.


----------



## EspCap (7. September 2008)

> 500watt netzteil reicht locker


Gar nicht! Gerade bei Intel CPUs nicht! Mein Dualcore verlangt schon mindestens 550 Watt und die Cpu will nen acht-Pin Stecker^^
Da kann ich dir sämtliche Tagan PipeRock-Netzteile empfehlen, die gibts ab 500 Watt bis 1300 Watt und sind dadurch dass man die ganzen Stromkabel einzeln anschließen kann sehr praktisch^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gar nicht! Gerade bei Intel CPUs nicht! Mein Dualcore verlangt schon mindestens 550 Watt und die Cpu will nen acht-Pin Stecker^^
> Da kann ich dir sämtliche Tagan PipeRock-Netzteile empfehlen, die gibts ab 500 Watt bis 1300 Watt und sind dadurch dass man die ganzen Stromkabel einzeln anschließen kann sehr praktisch^^



550 Watt für einen Dualcore? Hört ihr es lachen? Davon hätte ich gerne einen Screenshot und darüberhinaus eine kurze Auflistung deiner Komponenten.


----------



## HeaD87 (7. September 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> Gar nicht! Gerade bei Intel CPUs nicht! Mein Dualcore verlangt schon mindestens 550 Watt und die Cpu will nen acht-Pin Stecker^^
> Da kann ich dir sämtliche Tagan PipeRock-Netzteile empfehlen, die gibts ab 500 Watt bis 1300 Watt und sind dadurch dass man die ganzen Stromkabel einzeln anschließen kann sehr praktisch^^


aha, die cpu die 550watt alleine braucht will ich sehen


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Hab den Test zu der Karte in der PCGH gelesen , die waren ganz zufrieden damit. Ich selber kann da nix zu sagen, aber wenn das stimmen sollte würde ich zur Club3D 4870 greifen.
> 
> 
> Was das NT angeht : HWV lässt mich nur alles ab 750W auswählen , wohl wegen der Grafikkarte. Ich würde hier ein Enermax Modu 82+ 525W oder ein Corsair VX550W nehmen. Die passen perfekt und reichen auch für eine GTX280.



Persönliche Erfahrungen hab ich auch nicht. Aber im Internet ist ein Test zu finden, in dem es der Fall war.
Auch in einigen Foren haben diverse Besitzer dieser Karte das Problem bestätigt.
Vielleicht wurde es inzwischen ausgebügelt. Mich hatte die Karte auch angelacht. Würde auf jedenfall aber nochmal 
nachlesen, ob das Problem beseitigt wurde.




EspCap schrieb:


> Gar nicht! Gerade bei Intel CPUs nicht! Mein Dualcore verlangt schon mindestens 550 Watt und die Cpu will nen acht-Pin Stecker^^
> Da kann ich dir sämtliche Tagan PipeRock-Netzteile empfehlen, die gibts ab 500 Watt bis 1300 Watt und sind dadurch dass man die ganzen Stromkabel einzeln anschließen kann sehr praktisch^^



Und bei deinem Gelaber treibt es mir die Tränen in die Augen. Die neuen Intel sind im übrigen sehr sparsam, also hör auf 
hier Blödsinn zu reden und schwätz anderen kein völlig überdimensioniertes Netzteil auf, nur weil du es nicht gebacken bekommst, okay?

Ein System mit Intel Quad und GTX280 wurde unter Last in allen Tests mit ca. 300 Watt gemessen. Das komplette System!!!
Meist war hier ein übertakteter 9770er Quad verbaut.

Dualcore und 550 Watt? Wovon träumst du denn eigentlich Nachts? Sorry, aber bei derartigen Behauptungen geht mir
das Messer in der Hose auf. Ich habe auch einen Dualcore! Das komplette System kam nie über 280 Watt unter Last.
Und der läuft noch nichtmal mit Standardtakt.

Vielleicht liegt es ja an deinen drei Grafikkarten, die du verbaut hast?


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

> Vielleicht liegt es ja an deinen drei Grafikkarten, die du verbaut hast?



Selbst mit einem Triple SLi Gespann aus 3 GTX280 und einem QX9770 käme man niemals auf 550W unter Vollast. 450W wären hier ein realistischer Wert. Noch ein Beweis für das Unwissen von EspCap ;>



> die Cpu will nen acht-Pin Stecker^^



Krass , Bild bitte !



> Tagan PipeRock-Netzteile



... sind nicht die einzigen die modulares Kabelmanagement erlauben. Wenn man gerne 1000W haben möchte , kann man auch ein Corsair HX1000W nehmen. ( Ob man das wirklich braucht ist dann eine andere Frage ). Dazu gibt es noch Thermaltake Toughpowers , BeQuiet Dark Power Pros und viele mehr. 


Ich halte alle Netzteile über 750W für überdimensioniert. . So wie es immer mit dem Grafikkarten RAM war , wollen sich nun alle mit noch krasseren Watt Zahlen übertreffen die die Stromrechnung in die Höhe schnellen lassen und im Endeffekt nicht zu mehr Stabilität führen. 



Fazit : 650W reichen für jeden PC den es im Moment gibt aus.


----------



## HeaD87 (7. September 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Fazit : 650W reichen für jeden PC den es im Moment gibt aus.


500 watt reichen für jeden pc solange keine hd4870x2 drin ist, die verbraucht teilweise unter volllast 460 watt
bei SLI / CF  zb 2 x gtx280/gtx260 oder 2x hd4870/4850 brauchen auch mehr als 650watt


----------



## RakathM (7. September 2008)

Also anderes Netzteil und Cpu Kühler. An Klos: Da ich nicht wirkliche Pc kentnisse hab versteh ich das mit dem 3pin non-PWM nicht...sry kannst du mir einach einen CPU Kühler empfehlen den es bei alternate gibt? der zu dem pc passt?


----------



## RakathM (7. September 2008)

Jetzt hab ich mal bei Ebay geschaut ob mich das günstiger kommt. Habe folgendes gefunden http://cgi.ebay.de/GAMER-PC-QUAD-Q7000-4x3...id=p3286.c0.m14
Was haltet ihr von dem? Ist der genau so gut wie die Zusammenstellung von mir bei Alternate??

Liebe Grüße RakathM


----------



## HeaD87 (7. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich mal bei Ebay geschaut ob mich das günstiger kommt. Habe folgendes gefunden http://cgi.ebay.de/GAMER-PC-QUAD-Q7000-4x3...id=p3286.c0.m14
> Was haltet ihr von dem? Ist der genau so gut wie die Zusammenstellung von mir bei Alternate??
> 
> Liebe Grüße RakathM


die cpu bezeichung find ich goldig xD
"Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ Q7000 4x 3.0GHz mit 2x 4MB L2-Cache"
es gibt halt keinen Q7000 ^^
der preis geht gerade noch für 800 euro
bleib aber bei hardwareversans oder alternate


----------



## RakathM (7. September 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> die cpu bezeichung find ich goldig xD
> "Intel® Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ Q7000 4x 3.0GHz mit 2x 4MB L2-Cache"
> es gibt halt keinen Q7000 ^^
> der preis geht gerade noch für 800 euro
> bleib aber bei hardwareversans oder alternate




ok. aber es wurde ja gesagt ich soll ne neuen cpu lüfter nehmen weil der andere nicht ausreichend kühlt.
Ist der gut für den Prozessor? http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/pro...HPLV75&cn=1


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> ok. aber es wurde ja gesagt ich soll ne neuen cpu lüfter nehmen weil der andere nicht ausreichend kühlt.
> Ist der gut für den Prozessor? http://www.alternate.de/html/pcbuilder/pro...HPLV75&cn=1



Nimm den hier :

Scythe Kama Cross

Wenns etwas teurer sein soll , dann der hier :

Zalman CNPS 9000A


----------



## RakathM (7. September 2008)

Brauch ein lüfter mit 4pol Stecker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  der erste ist ja ein 3pol lüfter. Aber in dem Preisniveau such ich einen Kühler.


----------



## xTaR (7. September 2008)

RakathM schrieb:


> Brauch ein lüfter mit 4pol Stecker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gibt 3Pol zu 4Pol Adapter..


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2008)

Das mit dem Adapter bringt in dem Fall nichts. Es fehlt immer noch die Schaltung. Du brauchst einen 4pin PWM-Lüfter und nichts anderes. Sonst wird es nicht vom Mainboard temparaturgesteuert.
Da hab ich bei Asus sogar schon persönlich angefragt, weil früher war dem nämlich nicht so. 

Auch mit einem Adapter würde das Ding immer auf vollen Touren drehen. Und wenn dem so ist, dann kannst du gleich den Boxed-Kühler verbauen lassen, weil kühlen kann der das Ding allemal.
Einen extra Kühler kauf ich mir nur, damit das Ding dann auch wirklich leise ist, oder ich die zusätzliche Leistung zum übertakten brauche. Sonst kann man sich die 30 Euro gleich sparen.

Mom, ich schau mal, welche in Frage kommen und poste dann nen Schwung

Bis gleich^^


----------



## Klos1 (7. September 2008)

Mmh also bei Hardwareversand finde ich nicht viel, was einen hätte. Oft steht aber auch nichts dabei und bei allen weiß ich es nicht auswendig.

Der hier ist bei Hardwareversand verfügbar und hätte auf jedenfall einen 4pin PWM:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...22&agid=669

Persönlich würde ich es aber so machen und mir einfach einen extra bestellen und dann austauschen:

Da wäre dann der hier empfehlenswert:

http://www.bestseller-computer.de/?ID=14444

Nur diese kann dein Asus p5q pro temparaturgeregelt steuern.

Ich könnte noch weitere komplette raussuchen, aber die gibts halt wie gesagt nicht bei Hardwareversand. Und selber tauschen, dafür müsstest du in den meisten Fällen das Mainboard ausbauen.

Also bestelle dir am besten einfach den obigen einzelnen Lüfter extra dazu, weil den allein könntest du auch ohne Probleme nachträglich selber wechseln.


Zum Ebay-PC: Würde bei obiger Aufstellung über Hardwareversand bleiben. Glaub mir der rockt und viel besser geht es für den Preis einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## RakathM (7. September 2008)

OK Alles klar danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

